# Wanting a Pet



## BR549 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi My name is Beverly.... I live in Chattanooga and am looking for a maltese as a pet, Could someone give me some breeders in the TN area that are reputable breeders. I am only looking for a pet male or female, havent decided that yet.
Thanks so much in advance for any help someone might give me in the search for the right pet. 
Beverly..... [email protected]


----------

